# Best Logos resources?



## Oswyn (Feb 26, 2014)

I recently started using Logos Bible software, primarily for my iPad, and have been exploring their selection of study resources. To my pleasure I've found many that I was not previously aware of, even in general categories. Before I go investing into any of them, though, I want to survey what you all think the best Logos resource options in the following categories are...

1.) Dictionaries
2.) Bible handbooks
3.) Exhaustive concordances

Looking for candidates for primary go-to resources, but will bookmark whatever is worthwhile for future purchase. Also looking to keep it in a reasonable price range (I could swallow a few hundred for the lot but would prefer not to go over unless I'm getting several, and down the road at that).

Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks, brethren.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 26, 2014)

I own the Logos Portfolio version, starting out with a Gold level subscription. They called me and made me such a deal that I could not pass up the Portfolio option given how many items I had purchased that would have been included in the Portfolio version. What you need depends on what your primary purposes will be. If you are strictly looking for commentaries then I would recommend you purchase them one at a time for specific books of Scripture that interest you, or are needed, say, for sermon work. Buying commentary sets is a mixed bag as some volumes will be less than satisfactory. But if you want a commentary set, I would recommend the Hendrikson/Kistemaker NT Commentary as a solid starter set.

If you are interested in exegetical studies, then your first purchases should be the BDAG and HALOT, then some of their Greek and Hebrew tools and translations.

For purely theological reading, Bavinck, Shedd, and Muller's (PRRD) offerings are my initial recommendations.

I assume you have also checked out Biblia.com where you can access all your Logos holdings from any web browser.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Charles, 

I only have the freebie edition of Logos that you get when you graduate from seminary, so my frame of reference is small. However, one can find a lot of Logos "user-created modules" which are very useful...and free. Start here: wiki.logos.com/User_Contributed_Personal_Books to begin your search. 

There was another site in particular which had a TON of Puritan commentaries on it, but I can't find the bookmark right now. If I track it down, I'll post it. 

As far as I know, these modules are legal, and if they aren't, then I am confident that our esteemed moderators will kindly delete this post!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 26, 2014)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Muller's (PRRD) offerings are my initial recommendations.



I'm presently reading this on my iPad.... about 15% done with vol 1. Outstanding!

I think that the Logos app makes for a better reading experience than reading it on the computer screen.


----------



## Oswyn (Feb 26, 2014)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I own the Logos Portfolio version, starting out with a Gold level subscription. They called me and made me such a deal that I could not pass up the Portfolio option given how many items I had purchased that would have been included in the Portfolio version. What you need depends on what your primary purposes will be. If you are strictly looking for commentaries then I would recommend you purchase them one at a time for specific books of Scripture that interest you, or are needed, say, for sermon work. Buying commentary sets is a mixed bag as some volumes will be less than satisfactory. But if you want a commentary set, I would recommend the Hendrikson/Kistemaker NT Commentary as a solid starter set.
> 
> If you are interested in exegetical studies, then your first purchases should be the BDAG and HALOT, then some of their Greek and Hebrew tools and translations.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Patrick. I bookmarked those resources and will review them yet. Biblia is a model web-based Bible app. Though I must say I prefer the reading experience on mobile.



reaganmarsh said:


> Hi Charles,
> 
> I only have the freebie edition of Logos that you get when you graduate from seminary, so my frame of reference is small. However, one can find a lot of Logos "user-created modules" which are very useful...and free. Start here: wiki.logos.com/User_Contributed_Personal_Books to begin your search.
> 
> ...



Rev. Marsh, thanks for the link. I look forward to combing through these, a lot of gems in there. Please let me know if you find the link for the Puritan commentaries.



SolaScriptura said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> > Muller's (PRRD) offerings are my initial recommendations.
> ...



Ben, agreed. Not nearly as robust as the desktop version, but a great convenience solution. Looking forward to Logos expanding the functionality of their mobile apps.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 27, 2014)

SolaScriptura said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> > Muller's (PRRD) offerings are my initial recommendations.
> ...



The Logos reading app is nice. I've actually used it split screen with Greek on top and the BDAG on the bottom.

What I've found odd (confusing?) is that Logos has both a Logos and a Vyrso app. They've even added a new app called Noet and the main reason I signed up is that I get free books.

I guess they're trying to appeal to different markets: Logos for Scriptural study, Vyrso as an eReader, Noet for the classics). Oh, and let's not forget that they have the Faithlife Study Bible aimed at the general populace.

I guess the long and short is that I'm never sure what the best Reader app is. I can access all my Logos books from Vyrso and all free eBooks I get from Vyrso are in my Logos library (as are Noet books). I like that it's fully integrated but the need for multiple iPad apps is confusing to me.

Anyhow, getting to the OP, I think PRRD is an awesome resource and I reference it regularly. From a "go to" resource for the NT, I go to the Baker Hendricksen NT Commentary quite often. From a language study perspective, getting the BDAG/HALOT as well as the SESB 2.0 gives me pretty much what I need in most circumstances.


----------

